# Great read on bread and brands/types



## Bull996 (May 1, 2014)

There was another thread about bread and what kind was good. Pretty solid info and helped my bread selection choices! 


Before You Ever Buy Bread Again...Read This! (And Find The Healthiest Bread On The Market)


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 1, 2014)

Any bread recipes bull?. U seem like a pinterest follower ..lol.


----------



## Sandpig (May 1, 2014)

Good read.


----------



## Bull996 (May 1, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Any bread recipes bull?. U seem like a pinterest follower ..lol.



HAHA! TRUE STORY- I was laying in bed last night with the old lady and looking up how to make Keto ice cream (fat kid at heart) and I ended up on a Pinterest web page and she looked over and was like "YOU HAVE A PINTREST?!?! Lik OMG!!" Haha so funny you said that! But nope, no recipes and no pintrest! There was some good stuff on hers tho, won't lie. I always thought it was some chick crafty site but she said that's where she gets a lot of her recipes.

The woman is amazing in the kitchen and always coming out with ways for me to eat that aren't so boring or something I can eat quick. I'll def post some of her stuff!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 1, 2014)

Lol. Awesome bull.  !


----------



## Alinshop (May 1, 2014)

Thank you for posting all of this bread info. I see that the most delicious bread ever made the "do not eat" list. Potato bread! 

On another note, the Banana Walnut Hemp Bread by Manna sounds damn good.

I might have to check this pintrest site out


----------



## Bull996 (May 1, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Thank you for posting all of this bread info. I see that the most delicious bread ever made the "do not eat" list. Potato bread!
> 
> On another note, the Banana Walnut Hemp Bread by Manna sounds damn good.
> 
> I might have to check this pintrest site out



That does sound pretty tasty! Let me know if you try some bro! Ezekiel bread is what I've been using for my axis melts. Talk about AMAZING! If you guys have never tried axis I suggest trying to find some! Venison is quality meat period but comparing white tail to axis is like a cadillac to a Bentley. Both amazing but axis takes the cake! Best thing is where I'm at I can hunt them year around and process the meat myself. 

On that note I'm getting low on it, might be time to go test the new AR10 out!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 1, 2014)

Whats  axis?  Pic?


----------



## Bull996 (May 1, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats  axis?  Pic?



It's a type of deer which I believe it's from the Middle East. India if I recall correctly. SUPER lean. I believe 2% or less on fat. But since they aren't a native animal you can hunt them year around.


----------



## Bull996 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Bull996 (May 1, 2014)




----------

